# ~My Artwork~



## Caitlinpalomino

I thought I would share some of my newer stuff 

Bit of background, I have been drawing since I could hold a pencil and I am now 13. I have been drawing reguraly for about 2 years now. 

I havnt had any art lessons other than a few lessons at school here and there but this year I am doing a full year of art so I cant wait.

I am open to any critique! I dont have any "arty" friends or family so any advice I get on here really helps me!

*Coloured Pencils*
A couple of coloured pencil drawings, I have had little to no experience with coloured pencils so any advice would be awesome!

My sisters mare from a different angle 









A random Arabian... I realize that the nose is to small in this one :?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

*Watercolours*
I got a set of watercolours for christmas! I have tried a few paintings and I have now discovered I love this medium!

First ever painting









My 2,3 and 4th painting ( all for people on the forum)


----------



## drop_your_reins

They look great! I cannot critique, I've always wanted to be better at drawing. (I don't know that its necessarily lack of talent, but lack of patience combined with perfectionism) but I wanted to ask, have you thought of purchasing some basic books to help you with perspective, angles, porportions? 

I have a horse drawing book I love..
Drawing Horses | Overstock.com

and I'm sure there are plenty others! Love your work and good luck! =]

ETA- this particular book is great because it goes over drawing eyes, ears, hooves, legs, etc. individually and goes over a variety of breeds, musculature structure, the jumping horse, the galloping horse, etc.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

And a pencil drawing I did for my sister as a christmas present 

Here it is framed


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Sorry didnt see your post before Drop your Reins, I will defintly look into some books thankyou 

And finally here is my request thread!

http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/i-will-draw-your-horses-99448/


----------



## PintoTess

More! Draw Tessy


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

They are sweet, Caitlin. I like the first painting of the arabian head. I must try some watercolours. I've got too comfortable with my pencils.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I would love to have a go at tess! Bit busy at the moment but I will have a go  

You should really have a go with them Confuciuswasagreatteacr adding a bit of colour into drawings can make a huge difference! But it also is a lot harder as well.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is a drawing for Duffy Duck  Note: It looks so much better in real life! 










Also now looking at it I see that the nose is to narrow grr .....


----------



## Hickory67

Great work! I like how you did the eyes.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou  I am currently working on another drawing of an arabian should have it done soon!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is the one I am working on at the moment 









Any critique?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is an update:


----------



## PintoTess

It looks really great so far!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou I should finish it sometime today


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Heres another update: Any Critique??









Note- the eye isnt that dark in real life my camera isnt the best


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here it is finished ......I think? 

Any critique/tips would be great  










Note: It looks so muchh better in real life


----------



## tinyliny

I really like the muzzle area a lotl. you really got the way the nostrils kind of fold inward on themselves.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou Tinyliny!


----------



## PintoTess

Holy crap it is GREAT!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou


----------



## PintoTess

Far out I would buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Really? I didnt think they were that good?


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I think they are! That last one, in my opinion, is the best you have done!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Well thankyou very much! I am in a need for photos to draw at the moment so if you have a nice one I could draw it?


----------



## PintoTess

I have a few! There is a thread for Lucy if you want to have a go!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Sure I will post he updated photos of the drawing here! It should be finished in a couple of days


----------



## PintoTess

Here we go 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/such-pretty-girl-113861/


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I shall have a go at this photo! ( hope you dont mind if I dont draw you though only cause I am very bad at drawing people haha)


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah sure


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Pintotess- I tried to draw lucy but I stuffed it up so I shall have another go later.

In the mean time here is a drawing I did while I was on holiday. I realize that the neck looks a bit weird ( the photo I drew it from was at a weird angle to start with). 

Heres a WIP of it


----------



## oceanne

What talent!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou 

I have started another one I will post updated pictures a little bit later.


----------



## Miranda

Very good!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

A little while back I posted a thread asking for a nice photo for me to draw and Taffy Clayton posted this lovely photo of Sam  This is what I have done so far.

Reference 









Drawing










Any Critique??


----------



## PintoTess

I think it is amazing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just found this thread, Caitlin! Sorry as one of your biggest fans/cheerleaders I slipped up!

Beautiful work, you just keep on getting better and better!  I love the one you're doing of Taffy's horse! And the one you did on holiday  My favourite part has to be the muzzle/nose. But it all looks so great!



Caitlinpalomino said:


> In the mean time here is a drawing I did while I was on holiday. I realize that the neck looks a bit weird ( the photo I drew it from was at a weird angle to start with).


I'm going to give a little critique here. Now I am no drawing expert but if I put my thumb over the horse's eye.. I see a very beautiful job portraying the horse's outline with the flared nostrils and the perked ears and the swan neck, it all comes to life! It's flawless in its own beautiful way.

Then I remove my thumb and it kind of dwindles down into a great drawing.. but it loses some of that KAPOW!

I think if you really work on making the eye more horse-like.. then you'd have an amazing drawing that really came alive. 

I say this with a very big grin as I love how you draw


----------



## sinsin4635

I agree ^The eye just does'nt look realistic, but the rest of it looks awesome! I would imagine the eyes would be hard.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou pintotess, sinsin4635 and skysternangel!!

Thankyou very much for he advice skysternangel I will defiantly work on my eyes more


----------



## sinsin4635

OMG, I just noticed you are only 13 years old! You have awesome talent for your age! You keep it up & you will be going places! Very talented !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

sinsin4635 said:


> OMG, I just noticed you are only 13 years old! You have awesome talent for your age! You keep it up & you will be going places! Very talented !


I know right! Isn't she amazing?

You've got this, Caitlin!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou guys very much your compliments mean a lot to me (also now I am 14 ) haha

Update:I have done a lot more on this recent drawing but it is night here so I will get a good picture of it tomorrow


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is an update:









Sorry the picture quality is really bad it looks better in real life 

Any more critique??


----------



## tinyliny

this looks very nice. I think you did the foreshortening on the ears very well, which is hard to do. The muzzle is great. Finish the rest, but don't "overwork" it. meaning, leave some parts kind of lightly done so that areas of focus can stand out.

You have really come a long way!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou very much Tinyliny!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here it is nearly done I still have to do some finishing touches....Any critique? I really am not good at manes so any tips would be great 










Sorry about the bad photo quality


----------



## PintoTess

I think that it is AMAZING!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou Pintotess!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

13 years old?? Wow girl! You'll go far!
For CC, I'd say make the eye a little larger. For hair technique, I always jump over to youtube for those free tutorials. They've helped me a bunch with hair! I also use a fine brush to blend hair.
Looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou confisciouswasagreateachr I will try that


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Just call me Sarah ;-) That name is a pain in the *** to type out LOL


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha thankyou Sarah ;P Yeah it takes me a little while to type it haha


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is one I am working on 

Reference









Drawing










Would love any critique on this one


----------



## Snizard93

Wow this one is looking amazing! You have really got the eyes better now, like you was told about before. 

I really like this one so far :lol: You're very talented!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou very much Snizard!


----------



## Snizard93

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Thankyou very much Snizard!


The names Paige if that's easier for you? :lol: I don't care which!

This last one is definately your best one so far, you've really nailed the eye! Get working on it, can't wait to see it finished :lol: I'm a fine one to talk though, I need to get my bum into gear and do some art!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Beautiful eye! 

I think the right nostril could shift a little to the right, but I'm just being picky.

So gorgeous, keep going girly!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou Paige haha I know how you feel I say I'm gonna work on my drawing and I end up looking at everyone elses art here haha!

Thankyou skysternangel I will fix that


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Lookin' good so far Caitlin


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Sarah! 

Heres an update


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I'm at a loss for words! I can't even draw a decent stick figure! I love your work. I bet my daughter would love to have one of your photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou very much JanetsPaintedRayne!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Nearly finished! This was taken at night so the photo is a bit dodgy. I really really need help with the bottom of the drawing ( the hand area). It just isnt right! Also need help with the bridle I really am not good at Tack!! Ergh ........


----------



## Snizard93

Wow its coming along great!

For the tack, make it darker than you have the horse, it's the same colour at the moment. And for the hand, just try your best, or take it out :wink:


----------



## ggriffin924

Very nice, I love these drawings, keep up the good work.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou ggriffen924! 
Thankyou also paige and with the tack I would normally make it darker but if you have a look at the reference picture the bridle is quite light. So should I make it a lot lighter than the horse?


----------



## Snizard93

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Thankyou ggriffen924!
> Thankyou also paige and with the tack I would normally make it darker but if you have a look at the reference picture the bridle is quite light. So should I make it a lot lighter than the horse?


Often when I am drawing I swap the photo to black and white, and that way you can see how the colours and tones go together


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is a really good idea! I never thought of doing that!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ahhhhhmaaaaaazzzzziiiing!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is another Update! This photo was also taken at night underneath a light so it has lost a lot of detail.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

WOW! I can barely tell the picture from the drawing!! That's incredible!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

*blushing* ...thankyou , I've spent quite a while on this one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsyvanner

could you draw mine? I put a picture of your other post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prussian Blue

You did a fantastic job!!!! The bridle work and the man's hand are top notch!!! That was a tough angle to do!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Gypsyvanner- I am currently working on another drawing but after I have done that I shall draw your picture 

Prussianblue- Thankyou very much


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Nice job Caitlin!  x


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Way to go Caitlin! Makes me wish I was blessed with artistic talent. Sadly I was not haha. How much do you charge to draw for people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

JanetsPaintedRayne- I havnt ever offered commisions I didnt ever think my drawings were worth any money. Haha. If I ever did the price would be super low


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

So i have been really busy lately and havnt done much drawing but here is one I have started!









Sorry it is so light


----------



## winstonsgrl

These are great!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Winstongirl!

Here is another update of the drawing, not much done though. It is night time here so this picture is pretty dodgy :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's beautiful, Caitlin!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks 

Here is a what I have done now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Do you name your drawings, Caitlin?

That's coming along nicely!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Nah I dont. Thankyou


----------



## CindyB

This drawing is already really pretty  I can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks CindyB


----------



## nyx

Wow! I thought I was a good drawer at 13 I could do an amazing stick figure ! Lol you are doing soo great! Cant wait to see how you draw at 18. Keep up the great work you have some awesome talent.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks nyx!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

This is looking lovely Caitlin!! Have you another update for us to see?  x


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is a little bit more done ..not much at all but I have changed the length of the legs


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I have got bored of that other drawing so I am going to put it down for a while. In the mean time I have started another one. Here is the start of it, I need to fix the eye though :/


----------



## PintoTess

Theyre looking awesome!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks PintoTess


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Looking good so far


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Sarah  

Aghhh so right now I am having so much trouble with the ears, Cant for the life of me get them looking right! Any one got any tips?


----------



## Cacowgirl

You are quite talented. I think you are too rough on yourself. But I can't draw a thing, & cannot be a critic. I think your drawings are quite realistic.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou Cacowgirl!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

They don't look bad to me??

Try turning your drawing upside down along with the ref photo and compare them side by side. It's easier for me to see my mistakes when I do this because your brain sees it differently.

Sorry if this seems whacko - (I'm full of 'whacko' and need therapy apparantly! Haha!)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha that actually worked!! I just picked out four things that I need to change. Thanks for that Sarah  
Alsoo dont worry about being 'Whacko' I am as well just ask my family ;P haha


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Haha that actually worked!! I just picked out four things that I need to change. Thanks for that Sarah
> Alsoo dont worry about being 'Whacko' I am as well just ask my family ;P haha


LOLOLOL Ok I'm off to see my shrink. 

Looking forward to more drawings xx


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Hahaha Good luck!

Im off to bed now! Will post the update of my drawing in the morning. Thanks for all your help Sarah


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Wow for only being 13 you do a great job. I'm 21 and have been drawing my whole life, and i just can't seem to get the detail down. I would love to be able to do more realistic drawings. Keep up the great work!!

p.s. i get my talent naturally too, and i hated art class, they were teaching me what i already knew... :/


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou Elizabeth haha


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is what I have done so far  I need to darken other areas of the nose and fix the inside of the ears ( Anyone could help that would be great  ) This horse belongs to a fellow horseforumer ( Phantomcolt18) and the horse is white with a dark speckled nose!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wonderful outline so far!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Sky!!


----------



## Tux

Really nice!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks tux!

Here is another update:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Looking real nice now!
Do his nostrils look a little small? And maybe his offside eye needs to be made a tiny bit larger at the bottom? Of course I maybe wrong, I've not seen the ref pic.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Now that I look at it you are so right thankyou!!


----------



## PintoTess

They are getting better and better as you go!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks PintoTess 

Here is an A3 drawing that I am working on at the moment. It is of a trail horse that I rode while on holidays. 




























Sorry that the pictures are so small and unclear


----------



## tinyliny

Gosh! you are getting scarily good!


----------



## PintoTess

Freaking amazing!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha thankyou both very much! Only problem is that I side tracked really easily and take forever to finish a drawing so I am going to try and fix that on this one.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Okay these are absoloutly HORRIBLE photos but I cant find my camera charger so I had to take them on my phone sorry. When I find my charger I promise that I will get better photos. 

Finished


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Caitlin. These are awesome. Just awesome. I understand you with the side tracking, I have the same problem! But your work is brilliant. Please keep at it and keep posting pictures.


----------



## PintoTess

Caitlin, PLEASE start commissions! People would pay for your artwork!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou all! 
Pintotess- I dont think people would buy my artwork yet but it is something I am keeping in mind. THankyou that is flattering


----------



## PintoTess

They would buy them im sure!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Ohh Thanks Ellen!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Ohh Thanks Ellen!


Hun, I thought that about mine at first. I bet you people would. Start them off very cheap at first. Or even do free ones for people to get more experience if feel you need to. That's what I did. xxx


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

And get an album up on your profile too! I just went to your page and couldn't see one.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Sarah I might have do do that then and as we speak I am making a album!


----------



## abi

Lovely work!!!
you manage to capture features like the eyes so well 

you could sell these no problem


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, people would pay for these-they are very good. Please don't under estimate your talent. Build a portfolio & believe in yourself.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thannkyou everyone! This means a lot to me (means that the last 4 years of non stop drawing has paid off). I have made an album and I will try and get a few good quality drawings done and then I might offer free ones to people.


----------



## Cinder

Subbing, beautiful drawings!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

THanks Cinder


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

So I found my camera charger ..wahooo! And took a photo of my tdrawing and the one I am drawing at the moment


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Well this is a really bad picture but I attempted to try and use some coloured pencils. My attempt was a fail but Im going to share it anyway. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is a Watercolour painting that I just finished. I have only breifly experimented with watercolours so it would be great if anyone had any advice/critique/help! 










close ups 


















P.s Tinyliny any advice haha


----------



## tinyliny

VERY, VERY nice! no kidding. I am always encouraging to all artists, because I believe all persons have some artist in them. HOwever, I can see that you have a bit more than average. And your skill with the materials is showing great improvements in recent weeks. This is an "up"time for you. Enjoy it, roll with it, stretch yourself and do more. But, be aware that with the "up" times, come "down" times, when you just can't seem to get anything right. Ask me, I know!

Anyway, I love the horse itself, especially what I see in the close of up of the rump. I can see the flow of the water in the medium, and this is always so satifying; when a medium IS true to its' nature. Watercolor is wet, so let it be so. Use a lot more water in some places, and less in ohters, like you did in the tail. As for the tail, one can get the appearance of highlights in black hair with the use of blue. Look really carefully at a shiny black furry animal and you will see what looks like blue.

find a good color photo of a black shiny cat or horse or dog. take a piece of white paper and cut out a small square "peep hole" . Move the peep hole around over the black fur area such that you cannot see anything but what you see through the peep hole (so you won't be bothered with an awareness of what you are seeing , a tail for instance, and will use your eyes to see ONLY the color that is in front of you.

Then try to find those colors in your palette. So, some black, and two other colors should go into your "black tail or mane".

The grass is the weakest part of this. the horse is complex and alive with shadows and such, while the grass is like a solid unicolor and uniplane wall of green.
It would be better to either skip the grass, or mearly suggest a shadow. Let the water color flow in a "blob" for you and you just kind of swish it a bit into place. Then, while it's still wet, sprinkle some salt crystals , like plain old table salt, into the wet paint and watch what it does!

your sensitivity and skill are improving with leaps and bounds.!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou so much Tinyliny! I will try all of your ideas on my next one ( hopefully today). Your advice is really helpfull to me! Keep an eye on this thread , Im sure im going to be looking for more advice


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is a quick one. It didnt turn out like I wanted it to but oh well!










This photo doesnt really show it but there is blue in the main and tail.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is another drawing


----------



## EmilyJoy

Subbing.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

A pen sketch for Nakotaheavan, I went a little over board with the shading haha


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Heres another pen sketch! 










It looks a lot better in real life :/


----------



## EmilyJoy

Love them! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

If anyone would like a pen sketch then I am open to any good action shots


----------



## EmilyJoy

For free right? Here's one of Red...


----------



## EmilyJoy

One without the "collar" (aka. broken rope halter:shock


----------



## Prussian Blue

I love your style!!! It reminds me of Sam Savitte!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy

I know! She's defiantly got talent... Maybe she should check out the drawing book by him.. Lots of different angles tips etc.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Oooh I love that photo Emilyjoy(beautiful horse by the way) I will start it right away! 

Thanks Prussian Blue! His drawings/paintings are amazing! I might have to look into getting his book.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Okay here it is EmilyJoy! I didnt quite get the proportions right but oh well cant change that in pen.


----------



## tinyliny

well, the "feeling" is good. The dust makes it evident of the action, and horse looks balanced on that one leg. nice work.


----------



## chandra

You got the hardest part right, the eyes! They are amazing way to go!


----------



## EmilyJoy

It's better then I could do! The part that I think needs the most work probably would be the first third which would include front feet chest head/neck... Here's the photo I edited to give a better example of the lines..I don't know if it helps or hinders...:wink: Anyway you did a great job..


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Yeah comparing that photo and my drawing I can see that. Thanks Emilyjoy


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Really nice hun. I really like the new pen work.  xxx


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Chestnuts73

Caitlinpalomino said:


> And a pencil drawing I did for my sister as a christmas present
> 
> Here it is framed


Man I would love to be your sister... That is great... I don't live in a arty family either


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha thankyou Chesntuts73!


----------



## Chestnuts73

I means it you are so gifted... Is your sister as artistically talented as u r


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thanks.. Well she isnt really into drawing


----------



## JustAwesome

Beautiful artwork!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad to see you working hard on your art-trying different mediums,and the improvement on the eyes also. Love the young colt w/the highlighted areas. Don't be so shy about pricing your art-you use up supplies, you're spending your time-you deserve compensation.


----------

